

Microsoft Surface Preorder - andreiursan
http://surface.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/Content/pbpage.Surface

======
andreiursan
What looks funny to me is that right next to the preorder button there is a
print link - I assume that that is just in case you decide not to preorder but
to print the page. LOL

